# Whitbread & Co Ltd - London



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 17, 2013)

Bottle states "Whitbread & Co Ltd - London" and has a deer or something on it.  

 I got this info on the brewery, but nothing on the bottle. Anyone with info or know if its scarce?

 Whitbread was set up by Samuel Whitbread who established a partnership with Thomas Shewell in 1742, taking on the name Whitbread & Co Ltd in 1799. In 1750 Samuel Whitbread moved his brewing operations to premises in Chiswell Street on the eastern rim of Georgian London, establishing the first purpose-built mass-production brewery in Britain.
 Over the next 200 years Whitbread & Co introduced many brands to the UK market, such as Stella Artoisand Heineken, alongside its own brands, which grew in popularity in the second half of the 20th century, before declining in the 1990s as people migrated to more international brands such as Fosters andBudweiser.
 After a long history of brewing, the company, now known as Whitbread Group Plc decided in 2001 to sell all its breweries and brewing interests (Whitbread Brewing Company) to Interbrew, now known as InBev. Whitbread-branded alcoholic beverages are still available in the UK, such as canned Whitbread bitter, but these are not produced by InBev, merely produced under licence by other producers. InBev controls the use of the Whitbread brand, and the hind's head logo, for use on beverages. Its pub estate became known as the Laurel Pub Company.
 Today, the streamlined Whitbread business has no brewing interests and has moved into the service and leisure sector.
 Echoing this shift in business focus, the Whitbread & Co brewery building at 52 Chiswell Street, London still survives, but is now used as a conference and events venue. Beer was last brewed at the site in April 1976. The site itself was only recently sold by Whitbread Group plc to an investment firm as the company looks to return value to its shareholders. This decision has been seen by some in the company as "selling the family silver", as Whitbread sought to distance itself from its history.



 from Wiki ??


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 17, 2013)

Lip pic


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 17, 2013)

My guess -- and it's just a guess -- is that the bottle isn't that rare, since Whitbread's was one the UK's largest brewing operations at the time. That said, it could be an unusual variant to which our English participants can address. Anyhow, the bottle must have a value higher than what rarity would dictate on account of its truly cool embossing. I think the bottle punches above its weight here.


----------

